
Michigan’s Great Stink - cs702
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/25/opinion/michigans-great-stink.html
======
metalliqaz
Much like Kansas' decision to cut taxes and then plug the resulting budget
hole with cuts to education, Flint's conservative policies were tremendously
short-sighted. Poor education in Kansas will lead to increased poverty and
crime, and fewer well-trained workers, which will cost the state dearly in 16
years or so. Likewise, Flint is going to spend much, much more cleaning up
this mess than they could ever have saved.

